# New Work Just Finished



## DWSmith (May 4, 2012)

Just finished this morning and packed for shipping to my customer in California. Black Walnut 3" x 20" x 30" weighing in at 45 pounds.






Also just finished this morning and packed for shipping to my customer in Florida. Hard Maple 3" x 24" x 36" weighing in at 80 pounds.


----------



## The Edge (May 4, 2012)

Nice work David!! Congrats to the new owners, I'm sure they will be very anxious and pleased to hear their new boards are on their way.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 4, 2012)

Man that hard maple board is a beast.


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 4, 2012)

Do you pack that maple one like a tv? That thing is a beast. I'm a little jealous though. beautiful job Dave.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 4, 2012)

Wow!

45 pounds and 80 pounds respectively?

I'm guessing these are not getting put away after each use!


----------



## WildBoar (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful wall art! Warmer then having a brick-covered wall in the den.


----------



## Deckhand (May 4, 2012)

Very nice! Love the 80lb board.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 5, 2012)

Seeing that board just gives me clamp envy.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 5, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Seeing that board just gives me clamp envy.


:scared2:


----------



## DWSmith (May 5, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Seeing that board just gives me clamp envy.






On the facing wall there are 35 more smaller clamps in a rack. I have seen the time all the clamps were used and I could have used more. Funny thing about clamps, the more you have the more you need and I could use 30 more bar clamps at times.


----------



## Salinger (Nov 18, 2013)

That's the best looking maple board I've ever seen. Nice work.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 18, 2013)

That's it? Where's all the other stuff or have you been lazy lately? Love seeing your work!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 18, 2013)

Last I heard he made a board so complex and beautiful that it made him forget about everything else...


----------



## Salinger (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry to necro ardon:; he posted this thread back in Spring of 2012.
I saw that maple grande and had to comment.


----------



## Mauro (Dec 27, 2013)

David, I am still enjoying that maple board you made for me last year ! I have another few projects for you this coming year!


----------

